# انواع البويلرات



## سدير عدنان (3 فبراير 2008)

اقدم لكم اعزائي المهندسين انواع البويلرات مع التقدير:30:


----------



## ahmed morshidy (4 فبراير 2008)

يسعدنى ان اكون اول المشاركات فى هذا الموضوع 
االى الامام دائما :15:


----------



## bara-eng (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم.....:84:


بس لو في مجال بدي موضوع عن البويلرات و انواعها ..


بس المشكلة بدي اياه بالعربي........اذا في مجال؟!!


لأنو لازم اسلم التقرير بكرا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (24 فبراير 2009)

ادخل بسرعة على الرابط ومش حتندم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=117151​


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين جدا على هذه الخدمة وادامكم الله لكل خير


----------



## bara-eng (25 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:84:
جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جداجدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا ​


----------



## mohmus84 (25 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## AMAQ2000 (2 مايو 2009)

مكشششششششششششششششووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (2 مايو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## معتصم الوطن (3 مايو 2009)

Thanks 2222222222222222222222222much


----------



## abo 5reas (6 ديسمبر 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (14 ديسمبر 2009)

أدامكم الله للخير.......................................................................................


----------



## gaberr2000 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكرك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ALSYOUF (6 مارس 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## عمارسامي (7 مارس 2010)

موضوع حلو ومختصر ولو ان المراجل البخارية هو علم بحد ذاته وهناك انواع كثيرة من المراجل سواء ذات انابيب الماء او انابيب النار ...مع احترامي ......


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا , وجزيت الجنة 0


----------



## qusayabdul (2 يونيو 2011)

حمل ملفات عن المراجل والمضخات مع تحياتي المهندس قصي عبد الاله
http://www.4shared.com/document/PyzOOOre/steam_boiler_fire_tube.htm
http://www.4shared.com/document/_wjz4773/steam_boiler_traning_2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/5yw_lLEm/ABSOPTION_chiller.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/av5yW9Kv/ABSOPTION_chiller.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/VKg6_qDj/Absorption_Liquid_Chiller.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/qRmvWr_v/air_compressors__course.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/2dvxl_8S/bourdon__tube_2009.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/tQR1Dzhr/centac_air_compressor__manual.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/9XzqYeEg/compressos_center_f.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/4DFdTDgv/fluid_flow_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/yr_tQfSu/heat_exhanger.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/QoTo6YAO/nitrogen_plant_lecture.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/4SKHMcEJ/nitrogin_plant.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/3ISsmr6m/pumps_SEAL.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/UwhiHamc/pumps_types_2010.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/RA7tw7OV/pumps_types_animations.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/zjWCJ1Ss/solar2010.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/Uqp_nzfn/steam_boiler_lecture_2010.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/hzOOkyu8/steam_boilers_animations_flow_.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/_wjz4773/steam_boiler_traning_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/PyzOOOre/steam_boiler_fire_tube.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/YSe9kBMS/steam_boilers_water_tube_2010.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/TBJwdOV6/steam_boilers_fire_tube__lectu.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/OjCQvQTF/___online.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/pUuZXRg2/__4.html


----------



## ابومساعد9009 (3 يونيو 2011)

تسلم يالغالي


----------



## mezohazoma (5 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد رفعت مسيل (5 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (6 أغسطس 2011)

gooooooooood


----------

